# sports enthusiasts



## shaqshaikh (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone

Though I've been in Dubai for last 4 yrs, but just joing in Expatforum today!

I am interested to have new friends who are sports enthusiasts
I am into table tennis, badminton, squash, tennis, pool, swimming, cards

I live in tecom (greens) so would be great to have friends from Tecom, Barsha, Greens, Marina, etc

From October onwards, we can also organize outdoor picnics also, lets see

shaq


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

shaqshaikh said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Though I've been in Dubai for last 4 yrs, but just joing in Expatforum today!
> 
> ...


You'll get a better response if you post this on the Dubai forum


----------



## shaqshaikh (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks, ya i am new to this...so appreciate it
i'll do it now on dubaiforums.com



nola said:


> You'll get a better response if you post this on the Dubai forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

shaqshaikh said:


> thanks, ya i am new to this...so appreciate it
> i'll do it now on dubaiforums.com


No, sorry, what I meant was in the Dubai section of this forum - just to go the top of the page and go to Dubai


----------



## shaqshaikh (Sep 13, 2011)

*dubai enthusiasts*

cool thanks...




nola said:


> No, sorry, what I meant was in the Dubai section of this forum - just to go the top of the page and go to Dubai


----------

